# Isles of Blood Pictures!



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Courtesy of Warseer and BoLS


The models themselves look stunning and they certainly don't look to be lacking in detail. Just look at that skaven warlord:clapping:

Skar


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet Skaven models, if I do start Warhammer Fantasy then ill pick up the Isle of Blood, the Skaven would be a cool starter army.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They're bog standard start box minitures? Daaammmnnn.... Shame I dislike both armies as those models are nice.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sweet Skaven models....


Indeed they are.

Sadly I am not drawn to Skaven as an army; especially as the rank and file are less shiny.

Kit-bashing on the other hand....


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Re arranging facial muscles

GW has just stolen £220 from me!

The only model I'm not keen on is the Griffon. I love the seaguard, and the rat ogres!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

*nerdgasm*

shweeeeeeet


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Finally a decent model of a Griffon in Fantasy, not a fan of the pose but a little jig-pockery can sort that out.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful. Well done GW.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm impressed I have to say. I'm not the greatest fan of Fantasy but these look really nice.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I demand more skaven pictures!!!! I want to see if the weapon teams blow or not....



Lord of the Night said:


> the Skaven would be a cool starter army.



Only if you like painting at least 160 models for 2000 Point game.  i would suggest the high elfs for new players and the skaven for players who have no life\like to paint hordes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Damn Multi Post*


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

*FAINTS WITH HAPPIENESS*

Really don't care what they charge for this box. Will most certainly buy this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

I know that this will be in my dorm room come september Hopefully with lots o friends too! Awesome models, and hopefully this means new Reavers and Swordsman sets both plastic, and a kit for the Seaguard. THough if not ill just buy two and find someone to share the skaven with.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> I demand more skaven pictures!!!! I want to see if the weapon teams blow or not....


Originally when I posted. There were just the links to 2 pages. Shown above are only the pictures from one of the pages. Did one of the Mods edit the post if so could we get the pictures from the first page to be shown? 

I myself plan to get the box and paint up both the armies. Just to try em both out and to improve my painting skills

Skar


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> *FAINTS WITH HAPPIENESS*
> 
> Really don't care what they charge for this box. Will most certainly buy this.


500 dollars plox.

Never let gw know you are willing to pay "any price" Since they will Make it "Any Price" They can to make more cash regardless of afordibility for players. (IM Looking at you blood knights)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The box is £55 retail have been told that for along time, the only shame is that it looks like theres no slaves or globadiers and only 10 seaguard in the box

Having seen pics of the weapon teams they are also very good.

Witch king do you have the blood knights? They are some of the best models that GW have made and are solid metal, when you think about the price per knight their cheaper than a plastic space marine commander.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Barnster said:


> The box is £55 retail have been told that for along time, the only shame is that it looks like theres no slaves or globadiers and only 10 seaguard in the box
> 
> Having seen pics of the weapon teams they are also very good.
> 
> Witch king do you have the blood knights? They are some of the best models that GW have made and are solid metal, when you think about the price per knight their cheaper than a plastic space marine commander.


I do i returned them since there fugly compared to cheaper Variants from other companys! (Look up gamezone vampire knights there SEXY i ordered 5 of em)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I know the Gamezone vampire knights are lovely, especially the standard bearer, never been bothered about the rest of the them though to much excess robes


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my god...is GW accepting souls as currency yet?

That Griffon looks amazing, and the Sea Guard are straight awesome. I was so close to dropping High Elves before I saw this set.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Captain Galus said:


> Oh my god...is GW accepting souls as currency yet?
> 
> That Griffon looks amazing, and the Sea Guard are straight awesome. I was so close to dropping High Elves before I saw this set.


Well, they just recently advertised opportunities to work for them as store managers, and GW employees get crappy pay but allegedly get massive discounts, so yes, yes they are. Work for them and you'll be able to afford lots of mini's (but nothing else).


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are some more Skaven Pics that i found on BOLS Lounge.

View attachment 7058
View attachment 7059
View attachment 7060


View attachment 7061
View attachment 7062
View attachment 7063


View attachment 7064
:shok: Dame u GW now i have to start a Skaven Army :headbutt:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I play strictly 40k. But since this is 2 armies fully stock and ready to play with rulebook, I just might get it. I perfer Vampire Counts than Skaven, but Skaven look fun.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate GW... They make me have to start collecting Fantasy! First I bought the Warhammer Online Collectors Edition earlier this week, just cause the miniature in it.... Then I reed the Graphic Novel in it = First contact with Fantasy other than in the White Dwarf... Got the newest WD, only Fantasy, and now I might have to start 3, yes 3 Fantasy Armies, Orks, cause of the miniature from WAR, Lizardmen cause they were the first GW thing I ever saw, and it is a wonder that I dont already collect the, and Dwarfs, just cause they are the Stunties of the mountains...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I am like a few people who posted already; just 40k, and pretty strict to that. 

But seeing those High Elves.... really nice stuff.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

oooo i see a 40k demonic nurgle mount!!!!


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

see i knew there was reason i chose the skaven out of the box set :biggrin:

furry dirty rat things ftw!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Well 40k players now is a perfect time to start the hobby. Everyone is starting the game anew in a sense. 

Skar


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Re arranging facial muscles
> 
> GW has just stolen £220 from me!
> 
> The only model I'm not keen on is the Griffon. I love the seaguard, and the rat ogres!


I'd be happy to slip that future unwanted Griffon of yours into my loving embrace :angel: But I must resist the urge!


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

its decided im starting fantasy, and im forcing my brother to start with me. 

I had been wanting to start a skaven army and this is a perfect excuse, not to mention the high elves look awesome too.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

The plague mortar really is quite the work!
A little rat carrying a brass mortar twice his size :sarcastichand:

And that griffon is downright gawdly!
I never liked the Empire general on griffon but I might just steal that mighty beast right under the High Elfs boney butt and take it to the Imperial Zoo.


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

my g/f saw that griffon and said it looks like the hippogrif from the harry potter movies now all i can think of is that bloody movie whenever i see it cheers for that hun!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Already making my Christmas list...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Well, they just recently advertised opportunities to work for them as store managers,


Yeah because the guy that took those pictures was careless enough to let his fancy GW jumper into the shot. He is so sacked its not even funny...

Awesome models though.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> Yeah because the guy that took those pictures was careless enough to let his fancy GW jumper into the shot. He is so sacked its not even funny...


Hahahaha I actually went back to find the picture with the GW shirt in, saw it and then laughed. Does anyone know the release date for the box set? Will it be up for advance order?

Skar


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

not yet some time soon after the new daemons so getting 2 or 3 and selling the small rule book 2 mates for 15 quid


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They've just put the Isle of Blood Boxed set up on the GW blog : http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=11500028a

nothing we don't already know unfortuantely.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Technically you can pester your local store to see their copy. Once it's up on the website, anything in store is fair game for customers to poke through, and most stores got their black box last week.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone seen pics anywhere of the Elven mage? That's about the only mini on the list that I haven't seen a leaked picture of, and it is, unfortunately, the one figure that I can say will undoubtedly make my current tournament list. The rest are beautiful to look at, and will definitely get painted up for small one-offs, but they're not really competitively usable by themselves.

Just curious, of course.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=263409

The mage is the first one on there 

I only have 40k atm, but since myself and two relatives have decided to get a bit of fantasy as well think I'm going to get High Elf main with Skaven as a second smaller army, the models just look so nice. Cheaper start up armies are always a winner


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

any idea on a price yet? most likely around £50 but wouldn't suprise me if it was more.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> any idea on a price yet? most likely around £50 but wouldn't suprise me if it was more.


someone mentioned £55 somewhere, sounds about right


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

hope its 55..........


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They have also confirmed that its 74 models so no slaves only 10 seaguarda and no globadiers shame really. I admit the griffon is slowly growing on me. 

My IR told me its £55, but if you think the rule book is £45 on its own, your getting all that you need without the filler


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I am sooooo glad I put off buying the big book until I saw the starter box. Methinks I will be getting 2 (I already play high elves, have wanted to get into skaven for ages but been put off by the entry cost of a horde army, and the spare griffon will do sterling service as a mount for my wife's Brettonian Lord!)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I would have bought the big book if it was £35 as well as the starter kit but £45 pushed it too far. I was thinking about picking up a skaven battalion just before this was announced, so glad i waited as i also play HE, and need a new rulebook.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

VeronaKid said:


> Has anyone seen pics anywhere of the Elven mage? That's about the only mini on the list that I haven't seen a leaked picture of, and it is, unfortunately, the one figure that I can say will undoubtedly make my current tournament list. The rest are beautiful to look at, and will definitely get painted up for small one-offs, but they're not really competitively usable by themselves.
> 
> Just curious, of course.


Here it is. Dame thats a nice model.
View attachment 7186


----------

